# The abandoned treestand thread



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

One of my favorite things to find in the woods are old abandoned tree stands. No I'm not talking about the ones that a Hunter left there last week!!! I'm talking about the old ones that of been there for several years. On a piece of public land I used to hunt when I was younger I would find multiple homemade stands in the trees, most of them were made out of wood and rotting away. I always wondered about the stories they could tell! I bring this topic up because recently while scouting a new piece of property I acquired I found several abandon tree stands. Anyone else?

















My favorite one unfortunately I do not have a picture of. It's my tree stand from over 20 years ago. I was 16 my parents bought it for me for my birthday and was a lazy kid and just left in the tree frgot all about it. I had forgotten all about it until I ran into it on public lands about three years ago!! The tree had grown around it because I use the chain and a lock to attach it to the treoe


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

usually once you find one of those old stands, you have found a good spot.


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

I like finding them , from what I've noticed by finding them they were there for a reason , we have a few on our property and hung stands over or near , have taken lots of deer because of them. The ones that built them were on to the deer


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Very true, I have had Alot of sucess that way.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I've found quite a few over the years. I never thought to take a picture, I will from now on. It's a cool topic. Once I found a wooden stand (planks nailed across a V in the tree)with "ladder" sections nailed on the tree than went an honest 40' up. That hunter has some guts climbing into that thing.

I did happen upon a Tree Lounge that was obviously there several years. I suspect they got tired of the hassle of that beast and just left it LOL.


----------



## maximus4444 (May 27, 2011)

My first deer was taken less than 10 yards away from an old wooden stand I found on public land.


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

If I had a dollar for every time I found an old wooden stand....

Like they others have said, they're often in great spots that shouldn't be overlooked.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

its awesome to imagine what all went down from these old stands


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Every time i find one... it has trails all around it. So i look to hunt near these spots. I have 2 right now that i set up 50 yards or less away from them.


----------



## HuntMeister (Dec 21, 2009)

Love the old stand photos...for me its kinda like the old barns that everyone snaps photos of. Here a some...





I did some stupid setups back in my youth but this one would have been too crazy for me to attempt.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

awesome stuff guys! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## swany10 (Mar 9, 2012)

Here's a couple from public land in SE MN. Personally if I see an old stand on public land I won't likely hunt there, to me it means this spot is relatively easy to get to and I haven't gone in far enough.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## jamms (Apr 27, 2014)

I never thought to take a picture of them.


----------



## South42 (Jan 12, 2010)

First deer I ever killed with my bow was out of one of these stands...2' piece of 2x6 nailed into the crotch of a tree with half rotted 2x4 steps leading up to it. Climbed into it and 45 minutes later drilled a button buck.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I've often wondered what made someone build a stand there as I passed by or sometimes I just wondered if they where crazy for climbing in it.


----------



## mtswampfox (Jan 13, 2010)

were two on my plantation when i moved here. one made out of limbs and branches, has since rotted away. a decent ladder stand that is still usable. both on only three acres.


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Posted this same pic a while back on another tree stand thread. I've got 360 acres in eastern Arkansas. 30 or 40 years ago this land was leased to some guys that hung metal barrels in trees and used them for stands. They have long since fallen down except for this one that is still hanging on.


----------



## Frisbie3 (Oct 8, 2013)

found an absolute gem once, wish i took a picture of it. In a hard to access valley I hunt, the only reasonable access is along a stream that runs in the bed of the valley. start climbing a VERY steep and VERY high mountain where the valley/stream makes a bend (im talking like seriously difficult for a 23 year old to climb steep) and probably about a mile and a half up a boulder field which makes the going even tougher. At the very top, if you can still breathe, there is about a 35 foot rock ledge that is vertical in most places and a little undercut in others. on the very top of this cliff, an ancient beech tree cantilevers out at a slight angle, so close to the edge a good portion of it's root system is exposed and hanging over the rock. 2x4s are nailed along the trunk about 20 feet up this tree to make steps, leading to a crotch with an old school desk chair bolted into the crotch. you can see miles from the ledge itself- I've never had the sand to climb the tree. Whoever did was a real man. I hope my description portrayed even 25% of how extreme this stand is


----------



## WBogle (Sep 17, 2014)

On the 3000 acres that I have access to hunt there are a very large amount of old abandoned stands. We have 3 or 4 old amacker climbers. Ill take some pictures next time im out there but it is very interesting to see.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

found this one last year. It's way up there. The bottom of the picture is still a few feet from the ground, so it's high. And yes, it's in a good spot.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's a unique one..


----------



## McHaulerz (Sep 16, 2008)

Cool thread. I replaced an old one this past October that was all rotten wood, (didn't get a picture of it) not more that 45 min after hanging the new one I stuck a young buck from it. Great spot


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

That drum reminded me of a shopping cart someone had nailed between 2 trees. I used it a few times. Stick stands were all we had when I started to hunt. Made my last one a year ago.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7172c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

I found this one last weekend. I'm guessing all those pine trees weren't there when this was built.


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

This is a neat thread, I'll try and get some pics of some when I'm out turkey huntin


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

25ft-up said:


> IMG_7172c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


That last one with the square nails is an awesome picture.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

25ft-up said:


> IMG_7172c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


After they using rail road spikes as steps? Ingenious! Until you die. Lol


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try to get more next time out.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Those aren't square nails they are railroad spikes used for steps.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Years ago I've used railroad spikes that way. Love the pics!


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

I remember when I first started bow hunting and my brother put me in a stand about 25' up that consisted of nails for steps and two 2x4's with a piece of plywood that was so small my hunting boots would hang over the edge. No way I would even consider hunting in something like that now and feel very lucky neither of us ever got hurt. But I agree that finding these old stands is really cool and my experience has been that it is almost always a good spot to hunt. In fact the older the stand, the better the spot...!


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Found this the other day. No stand left.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Going to have to start carrying a camera with me. Iv found quite a few old stands. When I first started hunting me and my cousin built some pretty sketchy wooden stands. Going to have to make my way back to some we built one of these days.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

I have found tons of them, but a few weeks ago I was walking public land and found TWO old ones in the same tree! The older one, made of wood, was a good 40 ft up the tree!


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Couple others from that same walk...


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

This is a great topic.ill try and remember to get some pictures of some stands where we hunt. Like someone else mentioned before,it's cool to try and think back what the hunter was seeing in that spot. I also get a kick out of finding old foundations in the woods and wonder what was happening there when it was still a working building.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

I'll snap some pics next time I'm out at the place we hunt as well. There's a couple of old stands on the property that look pretty cool. There is also the remnants of the old original cabin on the plantation. Cabin has fallen, but chimney is still standing. Really cool stuff to see


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

This stand was old over 20 years ago when I first saw it. The place was loaded with deer back then, with rubs all over. Today, the place looked uninhabited.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

*My favorite*



CamoCop said:


> usually once you find one of those old stands, you have found a good spot.


Care to change your mind about that.....grin

Edit; I think this one should be named, "Don't let the footrest hit you on the way out"


----------



## dlvandyke (Feb 22, 2010)

It made me chuckle seeing some of those setups, I can see on old one off my deck that must have been put up 10-15 years ago. A couple others where I put up a new stand and have had great results.


----------



## bz5119 (Nov 29, 2013)

I love stumbling on these old stands, I'd like to make a photo album of them sometime.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have found 3 on a public land spot I hunt. All old homemade stands. It is a very remote spot and very hilly. The one that makes me wonder the most is a ladder stand that is in the marshy river bottom. It is welded together and made of thick heavy steel. My best quess would be that it wieghs at least 200 lbs. It has been there forever. I have no idea how they were able to get it way back it in there. But it will be there for a very very very long time to come.


----------



## bowhunter19 (May 9, 2014)

ttt, love looking at these old stands


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

ttt 

This time of year should reveal some nice old abandoned stands. Love this thread


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Forgot all about my old thread!!!

Here's a pic of my stand I mentioned in my op










I'm 25 yards from it as I type! Here's a pic of my dads board from 30 years ago











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYTMAN37 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ive shot a pile of deer out of old stuff like that. 99.99% of the time that is still a killer stand location.


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

Found this last year on public land


----------



## readonly (Nov 20, 2008)

How is a barrel used as a stand? They didn't sit inside the barrel I hope?


----------



## DUCK-HUNT (Jul 2, 2010)

My father built this stand on some national forest land in MS when he was in high school. There were very few deer back then. I was lucky enough to kill this deer probably close to 30 years later only a few feet from that tree. Pretty cool deal


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

cunninghamww said:


> Couple others from that same walk...


There's only one way to get out of a climber that high, and it probably wasn't voluntary haha


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9963ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## deernutz (Dec 19, 2008)

This is a great thread. I find them all the time on state land in MI. I actually sat about 40 yrds from 2 stands today. One an old homemade ladder stand and another nailed up in an oak that looks at least 20 years old probably more. Have to start taking pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

DUCK-HUNT said:


> My father built this stand on some national forest land in MS when he was in high school. There were very few deer back then. I was lucky enough to kill this deer probably close to 30 years later only a few feet from that tree. Pretty cool deal




Wow.....absolutely love this!!!!


----------



## tdomi01 (Nov 24, 2015)

Let's try this again....


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Awesome thread


----------



## Hindy30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Bump for a cool thread. Killed a few out of this stand before another tree fell on it. Might rebuild it.










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bz5119 (Nov 29, 2013)

I hunt public land surrounding my parents cabin that's been in the family since the early 60's. I didn't start hunting until my mid-20's after my grandpa and uncle that hunted the same area had both passed away. I find old stands like this all the time in the woods, I always wonder if one of them built them or hunted out of them. 

Last year I noticed a board in a tree about 50 yards away from one of my favorite spots, whatever stand that had been there was mostly rotten away on the ground except for the 1 board still in the tree as evidence. I think that find made me love that spot even more. I need to start snapping pics when I find these.


----------



## vincent burrell (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome posting


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

seeing some of these setups, i wonder how some of these hunters survived.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

In.


----------



## Live4hunting (Dec 6, 2004)

This is a great thread, its one of those posts that brings back flash backs or memories. First I think you have to be over a certain age to appreciate them because we were the generation that had to build them, today even most toys are store bought there is limited imagination left to use. 

Over the years I have built a few, from a 2X12 board with Vs cut in each end and wedged in a Y of a tree, to some complete platforms with steps some lumber and some sticks and yes when we were younger we would find railroad spikes along the tracks and use them as tree steps. But imagine youngins you know how hard it is to hang a stand put up rapid rails or worse yet screw in steps. Just imagine what it was like driving a railroad spike into a tree and we didn't have and safety belts or climbing harness back then. Over the years I have seen some stands that seemed to touch the heavens, and thought that guy has balls to climb up and into that. Have seen some stands in the middle of know where with roofs and windows and you wonder how they got the supplies back there. 

You still see some wooden stands that have weathered well, but ya see more abandoned fabricated metal ones that have been left to the elements.

But I agree when scouting new property pay attention to the old ones especially the wooden ones, usually people don't put that much effort into building a stand if they are not sure the area was good or at least good at one time and it might be again.


----------



## bonehed67 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

i can't believe you guys found most of my old stands....i thought i hide them better!


----------



## NH BOW HUNTER (Jul 27, 2015)

Here's one from southern NH









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

aww man, got to the last page, had wished it would never end.


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> aww man, got to the last page, had wished it would never end.


I'll help you out and get some pics sometime soon. I know where there are a lot of them, including one on the edge of a waterfall -- it is 45 feet to the platform on one side, and probably 60+ feet on the waterfall side. LOL!


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

WEEGEE said:


> i can't believe you guys found most of my old stands....i thought i hide them better!


Ha! good one.....


----------



## Hindy30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Bump for a cool thread.











Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Was it this one or a similar thread that had some pics of treestands made by hanging *shopping carts* thirty feet up?

Scrolled through quickly and didn't see them; maybe it was a different thread or another forum...


----------



## mudlake3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Found this one the other day scouting.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Tag for a great theead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BH Bowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Here is one I have used before.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Found this one on public the other day. Not very old but thought it was unique. Thats a dining room chair up there that somebody cut the back off and chained to the platform!!!


----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

Wish I got pics of the ones I found in the 80's & 90's


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

17ghk said:


> Wish I got pics of the ones I found in the 80's & 90's


Wish I had pics of the ones I* USED *in the 80's and 90's!
Lucky to have survived those days!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yeah I'm lucky too after falling out of a Baker in the 80's in the middle of nowhere in the mountains.


----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

those metal barrels are hilarious! only thing is i heard Muddy is releasing the new 2017 hang on barrel stand:wink:


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

CamoCop said:


> usually once you find one of those old stands, you have found a good spot.


I found this one yesterday when I was out shed hunting. I usually carry a camera with me when I'm out in the woods and was immediately reminded of this thread so I snapped a pic. 

This one left me scratching my head for a couple of reasons. Who put it there and why did they decide to put it here. Deer or bear hunting? Just very thick cover and pretty nondescript. 

I've hunted in there for years and know what few people that hunt it beside myself and can't imagine any of them going to the trouble.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## ckanipe (Aug 23, 2016)

When I first started bowhunting behind my grandads property, I found my father's old wooden stand from when he bowhunted back there +-30yrs before that. Never took a pic of it.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Found this one Saturday walking a big piece of public ground. Whoever made this thing had some brass balls. It was about 35' up and on the edge of an extremely steep drop off. Only thing in the tree to climb were nails. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

I've found a few ladder stands made of copper that are still in good shape. Thinking of replacing the seats and hunting them. Their really blended in


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

M4Madness said:


> I'll help you out and get some pics sometime soon. I know where there are a lot of them, including one on the edge of a waterfall -- it is 45 feet to the platform on one side, and probably 60+ feet on the waterfall side. LOL!


in for the pic M4M


----------



## thebulwark (Jan 23, 2017)

This inspired me to go out to known stands and bring back some pics.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> Wow.....absolutely love this!!!!


Same here. Neat!


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

flinginairos said:


> Found this one Saturday walking a big piece of public ground. Whoever made this thing had some brass balls. It was about 35' up and on the edge of an extremely steep drop off. Only thing in the tree to climb were nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome picture!


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Couple more I found in Virginia.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

built by some of my distant relatives.


----------



## Oldillini (Dec 11, 2015)

Last year saw one constructed of scaffolding ... 3 levels high. You could tell they didnt spend much time on a solid base because it was probably 20 degrees out of plumb. Always wondered if the scaffold materials were legally obtained or not. Also why they went to the effort of dragging all this weight to a site 3/4 mile off the road. Ladder stands have to be less expensive and definitely lighter.


----------



## thebulwark (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Its funny how low they are.


----------



## gsp11 (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## gsp11 (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## dangolf28 (Mar 1, 2016)

Love seeing these pics. I saw a lot of similar things growing up in SE Kansas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agrippando (Sep 1, 2014)

3 old setups from a 25 acre plot that I saw out today. There was one more across a creek that I didn't get a pic of. Need to hunt these spots next year!


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

And to think, we pay hundreds upon hundreds of dollars on tree stands...


----------



## nebraskaz71 (Jul 20, 2013)

Most i find are only about 5ft off the ground, always wondered how that worked but I guess it did.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

nebraskaz71 said:


> Most i find are only about 5ft off the ground, always wondered how that worked but I guess it did.


My uncle has a bunch of old stands on his property like that. So one day I asked him why the heck they were all so low. He said he never really bow hunted so he only needed the stands up off the ground a few feet so he could shoot his shotgun over the top of the under brush.


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

I've had two instances on public land when I haven't seen anything and decided to take my climber in near old abandoned stands and killed both times. I agree that the folks that went through the trouble of building them years ago knew something I didn't. Deer will typically stick to travel routes through generations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

And to think, they weren't wearing $150 rubber boots, $500 scent camo, $400 binos or rangefinder, etc. either! With 20lbs of tomorrow's next best gadgets. haha Throw your butt in a tree and hunt. 



AntlerInsane83 said:


> My uncle has a bunch of old stands on his property like that. So one day I asked him why the heck they were all so low. He said he never really bow hunted so he only needed the stands up off the ground a few feet so he could shoot his shotgun over the top of the under brush.


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

*tree stand*

Found this one looking for sheds. The thing sits only 6 ft off the ground to the bottom of the rusted platform. If you look close you can see the rail road spike used to climb up.


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

found this one shed hunting. The platform is only 6 ft off the ground.


----------



## whiter16 (Jun 26, 2003)

really brings back some fond memories.


----------



## plecavalier (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

KRONIIK said:


> Was it this one or a similar thread that had some pics of treestands made by hanging *shopping carts* thirty feet up?
> 
> Scrolled through quickly and didn't see them; maybe it was a different thread or another forum...


I think it was in this thread that I mentioned hunting out of a shopping cart that was nailed between two trees, but it was a long time ago and I didn't have a pic.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

flinginairos said:


> Found this one Saturday walking a big piece of public ground. Whoever made this thing had some brass balls. It was about 35' up and on the edge of an extremely steep drop off. Only thing in the tree to climb were nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very well photographed, flingin.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3863ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3860ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## jeepfan (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## thebulwark (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Cool thread, love the pictures


----------



## Idabowhntr (Jul 1, 2005)

If this one wasn't abandoned it should be, ouch.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3913ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Idabowhntr said:


> If this one wasn't abandoned it should be, ouch.


is their a bee nest on the seat?


----------



## Live4hunting (Dec 6, 2004)

I think these old ones are really neat. For those that question height we look at it from an archery perspective, I think many of the low ones are from gun hunters who really don't need the height just 5 or 6 feet gives them a much better view.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Live4hunting said:


> I think these old ones are really neat. For those that question height we look at it from an archery perspective, I think many of the low ones are from gun hunters who really don't need the height just 5 or 6 feet gives them a much better view.


Many were also archery. When I first saw someone over 20ft in a stand, I thought they were nuts. Getting 10-15 ft up always seemed to be enough. We were tucked between the trunks, usually in cover, in a permanent stand the deer were used to seeing, instead of sticking out off a trunk where you have to get up high to hide.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Some of those pictures would make a cool camo pattern, maybe call it "Treestand" camo....LOL


----------



## EqualizerMan (Dec 11, 2016)

RatherBArchery said:


> Some of those pictures would make a cool camo pattern, maybe call it "Treestand" camo....LOL


haha.

I'd always find abandoned stands in the woods in Northern Michigan. I never messed with them. I knew someone in Kentucky that ended up with a butt full of rock salt for messing with a found stand..


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Last year during our gun season I went back to a spot we used to hunt to see if one of our old stands was still up. This stand kinda has a cool story to me. Was my first stand when I started hunting 20 years ago and I know my older brother used it when he first started, so I'd say it's closing in on 30 years old now, but still standing....Well kinda


----------



## RublineRunner (Jan 5, 2017)

I love finding old wood stands nearby when I set up somewhere new... makes me feel like I'm in the right spot.. and some tradition being carried on


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

Super cool thread! Cant believe I don't have pics of old stands, I take pics all the time outdoors. I always think of the history of the old stand and wonder what stories it would tell, I'll also survey the surroundings and try to determine why it was built there, but never think to snap a pic. Have to get some pics of my Dad's old stands before they are gone forever.


----------



## kfilament (Jan 27, 2016)

Found this one last year on public land in MS. A good ways from the closest road, looked like a deer-y place. I stopped and looked back and just happened to notice it. The legs are sitting on the ground near it. Put up a stand about 15 yards from this and saw several deer there this year and ALMOST took my first shot at a deer with a bow back in October. Lots of action on the cam, so will be back next year.


----------



## mudlake3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Found this one on public landhttp://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58b1dabb36129/20170225_120105.jpg?


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pilotpip (Jul 4, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/Sdp1nYhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I found this one while walking my lease a couple weeks ago. I killed a decent buck about 40 yards from it during rifle season and had no idea it was there.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3934ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3930ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## BuckFevre (Oct 25, 2016)

I spent a few gun openers in this one.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I keep waiting to see a picture of a steel stand I have hanging in Potter County on State Forrest land.....


----------



## pd230soi (Nov 5, 2015)

Some of you fellas have good camera skills......

far better than my photos that always include part of a finger.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Thought I'd bump my Old thread up and add a new picture.

My dad calls this rock couch rock, and he said he spent many cold snowy days on it during late season muzzle loader.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpace21 (Nov 11, 2016)

That's cool! That one will probably be around for awhile.


----------



## Live4hunting (Dec 6, 2004)

heck build a fire at your feet or even on the rock next to you, you could spend the night there


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Cool thread! Oh the stories these could tell!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Live4hunting said:


> heck build a fire at your feet or even on the rock next to you, you could spend the night there


Ya it would be a cool camp spot!

I like the nice straight tree beside it, I think me and my viper would enjoy it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

I know where couple of old stands in trees one is a ole man climber that has been in the tree long enough that the tree has grown around it to the point were you would have to cut it out.


----------



## quikstang347 (Sep 24, 2016)

it is awesome to find some old ones for sure . if only they could talk and tell there stories and what they have seen. I have many of them on my property that have been there for years and years from previous owners and hunters. Most are fallling apart but i actually used a few last hunting season and had great luck , makes you wonder what the old timers knew. 
Great thread


----------



## patriotoutlaw (Sep 17, 2013)

I used to find good spikes along the Rail Road tracks (probably get you arrested these days) and re-purpose them as tree steps, back in the day. This pic brought back a flood of memories!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8227ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8235ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_8230ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## chadabear (Jul 19, 2007)

Came across 3 of these turkey hunting last Spring within several hundred yards of the same ridge, just on different sides, watching the same bottom. Took alot of time and talent to make these puppies..


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't have pics but my dad had a homemade stand that was a 3'x3' piece of plywood, with bent rebar in a U shape with the tips digging into the tree from the bottom, and an old GM seat belt that would 'secure' it to the tree. I was young so I got up in there, now I make fun of him still for putting me on that death trap.


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

Snapped a few of our old stands last weekend.
This one was called the condo. A two person stand that Grandpa & I built together sometime in the early 90's. Spent a few good mornings in this one with Grandpa. Actually shot my first muzzle loader deer out of this one.


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

This one I shot my first deer out of back in about '91. My dad built a few of these and used a chain and binder to secure them to the tree. The chains and spikes are swallowed up by the tree but the stand is still hanging on.


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

This one was the first that I built myself, picked the spot myself, and was able to kill a few deer out of. I was probably about 17 at the time, so this would have been about 1993. Some scrap 2X4's, 16 penny nails, and an old pallet.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Buck I killed last year was out of a tree that not until I got up in it to hang the stand, did I notice the small white string hangin off a branch. I knew I was in the right spot then


----------



## plecavalier (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Daddymac (Oct 27, 2014)

One of my favorites.
















Another one is located about 100 yards away from this one, both on the side of a public dirt road, I have been hunting this property for twenty years, just found them a few years ago have driven past them hundreds if times without noticing.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

chadabear said:


> Came across 3 of these turkey hunting last Spring within several hundred yards of the same ridge, just on different sides, watching the same bottom. Took alot of time and talent to make these puppies..


great gun stand omg


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I found one on the farm we recently bought. I will have to get pictures sometime.


----------



## Oncorhynchus (May 19, 2016)

In for more pics - awesome thread.


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

View attachment 6312013


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

View attachment 6312079

View attachment 6312081

View attachment 6312089

View attachment 6312091

View attachment 6312093


----------



## sjj1856 (Sep 23, 2014)

I set up near this one a few weeks ago. Saw lots of deer come through. Didn’t see any I would shoot but this is a great stand spot.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Great thread! I’ve hunted in many of these stands :mg:

Back in the early 90’s we had a large lease with a lot of guys. We’d call it build day, twenty guys cutting and climbing, we’d build in teams. Some of those stand were just plain scary. 

One particular old guy would always build his own out of dogwood trees, he only used an ax.They were maybe 8 foot off the ground and really hard to see once built.


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

*The stories they could tell...*

Here's one from where I currently hunt, Landowners stand from back in the day 70's-80's? 















I started hunting Rabbit and Squirrel here with my Dad at around age 12, below this stand was an Aluminum ladder for many, many years, the squirrels almost chewed that thing in half. I'm still in disbelief thinking back on it, it was quite a sight.


----------



## mlima5 (Oct 28, 2013)

cunninghamww said:


> Couple others from that same walk...


That looks like a perfectly good summit, and the other one doesnt look bad either. Weird theres 2 climbers all the way up a tree. Maybe the guy treats them like hang ons and uses climbing sticks to get up to them?


----------



## FiremanJeff (Oct 22, 2009)

Old treestands can evoke a feeling of sadness about prime hunting lands lost forever. About 35 years ago, a beautiful parcel of deer habitat in my area was bought up and turned into a high dollar yuppie development (McMansions). I was a police officer there, and while on patrol, I'd see old stands up in the trees that were now in people's front yards.
Sad. 

Jeff D.


----------



## cold1984 (Oct 7, 2009)

Great thread


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wish I'd took a pic of it this year I was 3 mile walk in on public land and found some good sign and a perfect tree with perfect cover and shots out of it . Set my stand down and get ready to set up and notice to screw in steps almost swallowed by tree . Look up and a loc on in the same condition is above . I hunted a couple sets hung right beside . Wonder what he seen/killed


----------



## dapperisdan (Apr 15, 2015)

great thread


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

FiremanJeff said:


> Old treestands can evoke a feeling of sadness about prime hunting lands lost forever. About 35 years ago, a beautiful parcel of deer habitat in my area was bought up and turned into a high dollar yuppie development (McMansions). I was a police officer there, and while on patrol, I'd see old stands up in the trees that were now in people's front yards.
> Sad.
> 
> Jeff D.


There was a new 4 lane put in near me in the early 90's that when finished had a stand along the side. I drove past for around 15 years before it finally fell down.

I can't imagine what that poor guy felt like.


----------



## warrbucks222 (Nov 21, 2017)

Wish I'd photod TajMahal - 30ft up three very big old oaks, 4x8 platforms around all 3 with 4x8 walls & folding chairs. Enough room for 6 or 8 hunters overlooking 200+ yards of old growth hardwoods between two big farms in corn, leading down a creek. I didn't trust it. Used my Summit Viper. Like hunting at the zoo!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Great thread,brings back memories.And reminds me how thankful I am to be alive from hunting in many like these over the years.


----------



## Jskiser (Aug 20, 2016)

When we bought our land we found several old wooden stands. All that we found were in great locations for deer.


----------



## ezmorningrebel (Dec 27, 2012)

Jskiser said:


> When we bought our land we found several old wooden stands. All that we found were in great locations for deer.


when i go on a new property old stands are one of the first things i look for. there is usually a reason someone took the time to build one of those things in a certain spot.


----------



## 10essee (Mar 2, 2012)

One I found this weekend on public ground here in N Florida. Was in a great spot along a ditch between hardwoods and an old clearcut.


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Found another. I've only been taking pics of old homemade ones I find, but I'm finding plenty of modern ones people have abandoned. I think with ladder stands being so affordable people are willing to carry them in in pieces, but not willing to carry them out. I think I'm call our DCNR headquarters and voice my .02 on this.
View attachment 6319113


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter (Nov 4, 2017)

Very cool thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxkop (Aug 4, 2004)

Boy I love this thread. I couldn't tell you just how many 2x4, scrap lumber, hammer n nail stands I built over the years! Tree stand hunting sure has come a long way. I remember being 7 or 8 years old and My Grandfather pushing me from behind to reach each rung of a homemade 2x4 stand to get up into it! We lived dangerously back then....and we were damn lucky nobody got crippled or killed. Good times and GREAT memories!!


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

Great thread!
I've always had interest in these old stand from the time I was a kid until the present.
I always stop at them and take a few minutes and look around and think. I often wish these old treestands could talk. I always cherish a few minutes and memories of the old abandoned treestands.


----------



## TimberGhost74 (Nov 22, 2016)

Now I have to see if I can get permission to go out and see what kind of condition my old stands are in, LOL. I bet 30 years later I could still walk right to them in the dark. well, maybe not, I will have to see. My primary one was made from a clump of 4 trees. I used it for 3, maybe 4 years until we no longer had permission to hunt there. The best part, was an arrow I shot. I had one red squirrel that would always come by and harass me. After about a week, I had a perfect 10 yard shot at the little *******. Being 12 years old or so, I did not think it through. Well, I shot him, and the arrow hit perfect right in the middle of the body, and stuck him to the tree. About 20 feet up. LMAO. This was before tree steps, or climbing sticks. That arrow stayed there. It was still there with pieces of carcass hanging from it a few years later. I did see the tree about 5 years later. The stand was there, but was not usable. So I tried to climb a vine that was there. Got about 10 feet up when it broke. That was fun. The arrow was still noticeable as well.


----------



## mlima5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Love this thread, hopefully it doesnt die


----------



## sno_gimp (May 15, 2010)

tagged. cool thread. I have a bunch of old tree stand pics i have taken that Ill have to find.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Put this up about 15 years ago, thinking it’s time for some maintenance.


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

Not sure why but there is a 3d deer target hanging from this one.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

OhioRed said:


> View attachment 6329793
> 
> Not sure why but there is a 3d deer target hanging from this one.


Maybe used as decoy? Or for practice.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8353ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

On public land. There is old scaffolding not far from this one. They used for duck hunting.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Great thread! I wish I had taken pics of them over the years. In Kansas, we didn't have much money, and would take any scrap materials we had and build them...later on my brother and dad both being lineman, used to build them out of crossarms and galvanized straps. Bet those heavy ass stands are still out there...

One that I found as a kid was 4x4s bolted between 3 oaks with a platform, a rope ladder, and an office chair that you could roll around and rotate in...it had a rope tied to each tree and wrapped around the center post to keep it centered on the platform...and it had all been painted like an army vehicle from Vietnam...wish I had a pic of that one...was a small tree house...


----------



## Point-N-Shoot (Oct 25, 2015)

OhioRed said:


> View attachment 6329793
> 
> Not sure why but there is a 3d deer target hanging from this one.



Maybe they wanted to keep their gear together as not to lose it and never returned to pick it up.


----------



## BH Bowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## southpaw14_2004 (Jan 6, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Man you take some good pics...checked out your Flickr stream...and I love your ground blinds...where do you hunt mostly?


25ft-up said:


> IMG_8353ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

My Dad after taking a break from squirrell hunting and building my first treestand with Mom's help while I was at work 1992. After Illinois's bow season ends I'll take a pic of what it looks like in 2018.


----------



## Ham_Bone79 (Feb 25, 2015)

a spot I hunt these are in this swamp bottom.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Man you take some good pics...checked out your Flickr stream...and I love your ground blinds...where do you hunt mostly?


Thanks! I mostly hunt public land in northwest NJ, and some in PA. Good for picture taking, but hard hunting for the few deer that are left. Had an outbreak of EHD this year that didn't help matters.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Some stands from a property I have here in GA...lots of old stands all over it, used to be an old homestead...


----------



## Daddymac (Oct 27, 2014)

Found two more last week, you really don't have to go far.


----------



## jaydub821 (Jul 24, 2017)

Is anyone else a member of "The Mile High Club"? I put a 30 ft high treestand to good use once in the off season.


----------



## Cookie1125 (Aug 10, 2012)

At a past job I had to remove this from the tree.


----------



## NYArcher24 (Aug 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

View attachment 6380871


Been there for 23 years at least. Saw it occupied 1 time.


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

Didn't have to sit real high up back then.


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

View attachment 6380883


26 years later.


----------



## huntinfool85 (Jan 10, 2012)

We sure have come a long way. I don't see a single safe line. I wander what the statistics were on treestand accidents back then.


----------



## Voz (Jan 11, 2015)

Great thread. Brings back memories hunting as a kid.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

This sucker was way up there in a monster oak tree. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

jaydub821 said:


> Is anyone else a member of "The Mile High Club"? I put a 30 ft high treestand to good use once in the off season.


Went up 30 feet once because I was on a steep hillside. I was eye level with the ground 20yds uphill, and got a nosebleed looking down on the downhill side.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Few more to start off the new year.

IMG_8604ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_8607ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_8609ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_8608ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Not in the tree anymore...









And another one from my property...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southpaw43 (Jan 13, 2008)

I love this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Not in the tree anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess they wanted to be able to sneak around the whole field in the first pic.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

25ft-up said:


> I guess they wanted to be able to sneak around the whole field in the first pic.


Yeah the thing looks like a kids tree house zip line platform. You could’ve put a complete table and chairs setup on it! And a grill!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BH Bowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## frankenstein71 (Aug 20, 2010)

they are cool looking especially the ones that have grown into trees but stay out of them. I've seen to many people that walk up to a stand on public land thinking they are safe but fall out.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## jbzero (Feb 20, 2015)

I remember being a kid. My uncles would make my cousins and me help carry timber and tools back in the hills to make stands, but only the "grown ups" were allowed up in them. My cousins and I'd have to then build brush piles for ourselves to hunt out of. "Its too dangerous, you'll fall and break your damn neck." 
Not surprising the grown men always killed deer, and we never did.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

A few more from my land today...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIbiggame (Aug 28, 2017)

This is a great thread to cure me of cabin fever, gonna have to head out with the camera for sheds and sheds now.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

found this yesterday


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Found this in Missouri 2 weeks ago. From the old days of planks and nails.


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## PaBowhunter1966 (Mar 3, 2007)

Very cool pictures -memories. I need to get my camera and go for a walk.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Definitely has to be one of the coolest threads of all time!


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Getting an alert on my phone, reminded me that I had a couple I needed to post. Found a couple more that I wanted to pic the other day but my phone had died. I’ll go back for those soon. Until then.....these 2 were about 50 yards apart and about 50 yards off the ag field.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

From the public land mountains of NC


----------



## Errorhead (Oct 18, 2017)

I forget where this one was after one of our hurricanes around the early nineties. Saw it again this year, might try and fix it?


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

bsites9 said:


> found this one last year. It's way up there. The bottom of the picture is still a few feet from the ground, so it's high. And yes, it's in a good spot.


gotta get up above the scent cone. Remember these where the days before HECS and Ozonics


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

hawkdriver55 said:


> From the public land mountains of NC


This is becoming a problem in some of the public land I hunt. I've been trying unsuccessfully for weeks to reach our DCNR and voice an opinion on this trend.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

:darkbeer:


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Found a couple more Friday. Did my good dead and hauled one out.
View attachment 6468629
View attachment 6468631


----------



## plecavalier (Jan 10, 2008)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> View attachment 6463827
> 
> 
> :darkbeer:


WOW is all I can say to that one.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

I saw two in the National Forest here in Mississippi. One was a ladder, mile and half in. The other was a climber half mile from the locked gate.


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## QSA01 (Apr 28, 2016)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Not in the tree anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your in my neck of the woods. We should get together sometime. Nice pics.


----------



## Beavsteve (Oct 7, 2017)

I found a good one yesterday.....


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Found one this week while chasing some longbeards









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

I found another one here in MS public. They are supposed to be recovered after 7 days of the season..... I need to start taking pictures.


----------



## mlima5 (Oct 28, 2013)

This was the first stand my dad ever had me sit in him with when i was probably 6 or 7 not exactly sure. Had sat with him on the ground a few times but this was my first time in a tree. Went back and found it a few years ago while shed hunting. Hell of a spot, too bad the landowner donated the land to the govt for a tax write off


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

I wonder why everyone hunted so low to the ground back in the day. Some of those stand have been there for 20yrs and they are still only 12' up! lol


----------



## kfilament (Jan 27, 2016)

ShootingABN! said:


> I found another one here in MS public. They are supposed to be recovered after 7 days of the season..... I need to start taking pictures.


Found a brand new one on Upper Sardis a few weeks back. How do I know it was brand new? The *******es had left the box, and lots of other litter, laying in the ditch behind the stand. I am not one for stealing stands....but this one really makes me want to. It was a wal-mart cheapo stand though, so honesty not worth my trouble. I guess not theirs either since it has presumably been there since last deer season.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

kfilament said:


> Found a brand new one on Upper Sardis a few weeks back. How do I know it was brand new? The *******es had left the box, and lots of other litter, laying in the ditch behind the stand. I am not one for stealing stands....but this one really makes me want to. It was a wal-mart cheapo stand though, so honesty not worth my trouble. I guess not theirs either since it has presumably been there since last deer season.


i think the significant drop in cost of stands leads people to not care about them anymore. I found 13 this spring scouting for turkey and morels... all in violation.


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

Just now I stuck my head out of the turkey blind to stretch and seen this. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B&C_less (Jun 10, 2008)

I was too slow taking a pic of an old built-in-the-tree stand I found along a creek in a finger of woods that joined two crop fields. The entire tree fell across the creek a couple of seasons after I found it. I could picture someone driving out in their brand new 1940's - 50's truck, grabbing their stick bow or gun, dressed in some dull flannel and taking that same hike I've taken so many times! If they could see the equipment I was carrying today they'd probably think I was an alien


----------



## RandyNight (Jun 1, 2016)

kfilament said:


> Found a brand new one on Upper Sardis a few weeks back. How do I know it was brand new? The *******es had left the box, and lots of other litter, laying in the ditch behind the stand. I am not one for stealing stands....but this one really makes me want to. It was a wal-mart cheapo stand though, so honesty not worth my trouble. I guess not theirs either since it has presumably been there since last deer season.


There was a lockon and a climber abandoned on the federal refuge we hunt but I got then in today! I know I am late. Another week or two and three poison ivy will be over boot high here in the Delta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tate2015 (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice pics, all the ones ive came across were old and i wasnt about to try to climb them.


----------



## triple_duece (Mar 7, 2015)

This was one found in Louisiana. Apparently this used to be the stand of choice way back. This is the deluxe model that also has a seat. I’m told most were just a drum nailed in a tree where you would stand/lean against the tree while hunting. Also they used cotton spindles for spikes to climb the tree.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

^
Pretty ingenious use of the barrels, but I bet you had to take a lot of care not to bump the sides or the bottom, for the noise.

And when the hunt was over you could smoke your jerky in them!


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Found two more ladder stands on public this weekend. Stands are suppose to have long been removed, but no one seems to care. 
Still can't reach our DCNR head office to comment on this.


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Found three more.
View attachment 6484553
View attachment 6484555
View attachment 6484557


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Been wanting to take a picture of this stand for the last 2 years. I finally took the time to stop and take the photo.


----------



## auburnpack (Jan 5, 2012)

I like my dead neighbors abandoned stands that hug the property line. I walk past them now and laugh about how pissed he would get when I would walk within 100 yards of his stands.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

I've been wanting to share this photo with you guys for awhile because it's kinda unusual. 
My father bought this property in 1969, I was nine yrs old and this stand was there at that time I remember it well. There were very few deer around at that time but a few gun hunters still tried.
So the remnants of this stand is at least 48 yrs old. Very little of the stand is left but I wanted to show you how long this carpet lasted outside. There is also a couple of rotted pcs of wood at base of tree.
On a side note for the past 30 yrs my brother and I have had a stand in several trees very close to this one and have shot many deer out of them. Just goes to show how some deer trails and routes last a very long time also


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

I remember as a kid thinking, that's crazy, why would anybody sit there all day when there is no deer around. Lol
That's probably just because I never saw any


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Back in the 60's I believe I built a couple of those.


----------



## Aimsmall15 (Aug 21, 2017)

There's a few on my dad's place and everyone I see them I picture him setting up there with his old bear recurve


----------



## mathews32hunter (May 17, 2018)

On a piece of property my family bought a few years ago I found 4 nice API lock ons and an Amacker climber that were all grown into the trees they were on. The lock ons had been there so long that the tree had grown so much it busted the ratchet straps that held them and they were grown into the pine trees a few inches. After some hard work and a little cussing I was able to remove them all from the their trees and stocked up on some new to me lock ons that I still use.


----------



## TSgoatman (Apr 17, 2018)

Here is one I found last fall. Thought it looked unique, and took a photo to show the wife.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I ran across this one during turkey season on a friend's farm. Pretty nice design in the fork of a big tree and interesting ladder someone built on the side of the tree.


----------



## SC_Sportsman (Aug 1, 2015)

Cool thread! Found this one scouting after this past season.


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

ppkaprince98 said:


> I wonder why everyone hunted so low to the ground back in the day. Some of those stand have been there for 20yrs and they are still only 12' up! lol


A tree does not get higher from the trunk, only the tips of the branches.


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jun 2, 2015)

Here's one I recently found while setting up trail cams. It's definitely seen better days.


----------



## Mudlickman2 (Jun 20, 2018)

auburnpack said:


> I like my dead neighbors abandoned stands that hug the property line. I walk past them now and laugh about how pissed he would get when I would walk within 100 yards of his stands.


Haha he’d get mad at you for being on your own property? ***?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriotoutlaw (Sep 17, 2013)

When I see old stands growed into trees on private ground, it evokes memories of a Grandaddy from years ago, puttin the squezz on the trigger of his .30-30, pointed at a whitetail buck. But when I come across these things on public, and there are plenty of them out there, I consider them no different than a junk deep freezer or old tires, dumped on state land. It is the worst when you see some cobbled up POS ladder grown into a nice White Oak or other high value timber tree. I am a public land owner and I take offense to such behavior. It looks like a lot of these spots are returned to and hunted ever year, from the succession of trash, faded and frazzled straps, camo fabric and plywood at varying stages of rot, that make a 20 yd circle surrounding the stand. On public in Missouri you can leave your stand from Sept. 1st ever yr. to Jan. 31st the following year. The fact that the MDC does nothing about it, concerns me. Destroy trees, trash the place up and its all good, but don't get caught back at the truck with climbing spikes or a screw in bow hanger. This is a cool thread, overall. I just wanted to draw attention to the fact that abandoned stands on public is breaking the law and an eyesore.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Gruder said:


> Just goes to show how some deer trails and routes last a very long time also
> View attachment 6496791


So very true! I finally got a buck on public land last year. 
There’s a pretty cool story behind it. Was November 7, I was walking into the stand super early about two hours before legal shooting light. There was a full moon and it was super frosty cold. No wind. I was walking in without a light, I was deer walking, which I learned from a book by G. Fred Asbell, trying to get to my stand undetected. 

I have veer off the old Path at my usual spot. I was about 30 yards away from my dads old stand,









Which has been there for over 30 years. I was sitting underneath the tree eight years old when he was nailing the boards and the tree. Then the following season he got this guy,









Anyways, I was about 30 yards away from that spot, when I happened to look up in the trees, and it looked like everything was getting brighter. I stopped for a second and try to understand what I was seeing. The brightness seemed to be getting lower on the trees. At that point I decided to turn on my headlamp. It was then I realized that it was fog rolling in. Within minutes the fog was on the ground, and I could literally not see 10 yards in front of me. At that moment I heard a doe blowing right from the area where i was going to head towards. All hope of success was lost at that point. The woods that I hunt it’s 10,000 acres. The deer are few and far between. If you see a deer, you’ve had a great day.

Luckily I knew right where I was, there was a blow down tree that I had just stepped over. I knew that 15 yards in front of me was an active scrape line. And that day there was s forecasted odd wind, which would allow me to sit right in the blowdown. (Being a ground Hunter really has its advantages) so I backed up Slowly move some leaves out of the way, threw on my Gilly suit, and made myself at home. The fog quickly dissipated. I was tempted to pack up and head towards my original spot. I decided against it as daylight was drawing closer. Once the sun was up, I could actually see my dad’s old stand on the other side of the small stream and mountain laurel patch that ran alongside it. 

Around 9 AM I figured that this hunt was probably a Bust. To my right something moving caught My eye. I looked, and it was a buck! He was sent checking his scrape line. He was trotting right along at a decent speed with his nose up. I raised up the crossbow (I’m a disabled combat vet, and a stroke survivor) made the “meh” sound. As soon as I squeeze the trigger he started to run. I saw my bolt go right in the ham. I wanted to puke. That was the first buck I had seen all season. As he was running away, I did notice blood was spraying like crazy. 

Luckily I caught the femoral artery in each leg and he was down within 30 yards.

He was on the same run down my dad shot his buck from 30 years ago. So of course I had to call my old man, and drag his old butt out there to “help” me track! He lost the fire to hunt a few years ago. This brought him right back, and he’s actually going to hunt with me this fall!









Nowhere near as big as the one that my dad got, but I am super happy with them. He was my first deer that I got from hunting on the ground. It was definitely one of those things that was meant to be, and even though I have shot bigger bucks, this one is my most fondest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Great story. Good luck this season with your Dad!


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Came across this one while out scouting today. Still looks like pretty good deer sign near that area









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I found this one yesterday while scouting and hanging stands. It's made out of angle iron. I can not imagine the dude that used it. He had to be a beast.


----------



## bow_hunter1996 (Mar 31, 2017)

Following

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

wi_drenxl said:


> Came across this one while out scouting today. Still looks like pretty good deer sign near that area
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one took a set of *****


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9862ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9961ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr







IMG_9868ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## punkrockeyedoc (Jul 27, 2018)

yep found a couple on the back of my new property, set up there next season filled my freezer. awesome


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Found this one on a new lease. Someone screwed pieces of angle iron into the tree for steps. Looks pretty scary, but was probably better when the tree was smaller. We put a stand in the same tree. Area looked great and there had to be a reason someone else hunted there in the past.


----------



## bowonlyJCD6873 (Feb 16, 2010)

I know where several are on the public land area I hunt here in Louisiana. I'll have to remember to take pics this fall. Cool thread.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

I found this one some 10 years ago at Land Between the Lakes. 
Hunted some over there this week, decided to track it down and snap a pic for the thread. 
Name and phone # was legible back the, but couldn't make it out now. 

Odd how every tree around was healthy but this one dead.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Found this one yesterday while scouting for next year.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Two of them together here. One original and a 2nd put up over the years sitting in this hardwood bottom. Currently have a modern stand in this location (now 3rd stand here) and killed a doe at 18 yards out of it this season. Great spot











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeoEngineer (Nov 25, 2018)

This is such an awesome thread .


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Found this while scouting today. Over 50 yrs ago someone leaned this spool of barbed wire against this oak.
I butchered the photo, 25 ft would have done it justice


----------



## bowonlyJCD6873 (Feb 16, 2010)

Here are the remnants of an old pipe tree stand we have used as a landmark for as long as I can remember on the small piece of public that is my second home here in Louisiana.


----------



## Hoyt77 (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

That looks like an aerial burial platform!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hoyt77 said:


> View attachment 6748941


Yikes that looks safe :eek2:


----------



## Hudsy (Jan 23, 2017)

full moon64 said:


> Yikes that looks safe :eek2:


Not too sure but I think I’d be looking for some sort of stabilizer bar for that puppy. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt77 (Mar 5, 2007)

I love the bracing for the 2X4 ladder in the center...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Hoyt77 said:


> I love the bracing for the 2X4 ladder in the center...


Outstanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bs63366 (Aug 17, 2015)

Pretty sure that bracing is holding 2 2x4's together to get them long enough to make it up.


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

Found it across the property line but had to step over to check it out.


----------



## RCUSITALO (Feb 5, 2019)

This thread is great. Glad I stumbled upon it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jig34 (Dec 31, 2017)

Awesome stands, but some sketchy engineering. My Dad and Uncle used to make their own hang on stands out of wood and rope. How no one died is beyond me.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Bullhead-44 (Jan 26, 2018)

Lots of rebar stands around my area. I actually found an old timer who use to make them and he told me they would make 1 stand out of a 20’ piece of rebar. They blend in well!


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

This one only went about 8' high


----------



## ehan69 (Feb 20, 2016)

Here I am climbing into my Loc-On LEM November 3rd, 1984:


----------



## mckenziehunterj (May 2, 2014)

I have found some made from limbs and found some that look like an apartment. lol


----------



## Pyme (May 6, 2015)

Great thread!

I cringe when I think of some of the stands I used to use.

I'd crawl into them without a second thought back then. Today? No way.....


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Who needs climbing sticks!*

Found this on Saturday up on the side of the mountain. Homemade climbing steps.


----------



## ehan69 (Feb 20, 2016)

There exited very little if any synthetic clothing back then. It was all cotton and wool. I always hunted mornings back then and would be warm from the walk in until about 10 minutes in the tree. So I would keep cooling off after the walk in and wouldn't stop cooling off until I was freezing. Then I would start to freeze even more. I am sure many a dandy buck got a bye due to my cold-induced aerial gyrations. Following a 20-year hiatus from the sport, when I returned to hunting I was verily amazed to be warm in my Army ECWCS system hours after my walk in in significantly colder Kansas temperatures than I experienced growing up in Tennessee. Great way to return to the sport.


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

A couple more from the weekend scouting some state ground. 
View attachment 6826047
View attachment 6826045


----------



## Arcus Venator (Dec 19, 2008)

Here's one I saw about 35 feet up in a pine tree on some county land.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

This one hid from us on the edge of our property for 4 years before I saw it.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

This the season, worthy of a bump!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Not too old, more than 3 years (since when I first found them) 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2bfloyd (Jul 6, 2016)

very cool findings :guitarist2:


----------



## ThomasC4 (Nov 18, 2014)

Death traps all

All on public...


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Came across this gem today out scouting. Maybe one of the single strangest ones I've come across. They had climbing sticks wrapped in duct tape, then painted over that. Above the sticks a few screw in steps. No stand in the tree instead they had some sort of seat fashioned out of a rope web (arrow pointing to it). I'm guessing they either stood on a limb to shoot or shot sitting down.

This one definitely left me scratching my head









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

wi_drenxl said:


> Came across this gem today out scouting. Maybe one of the single strangest ones I've come across. They had climbing sticks wrapped in duct tape, then painted over that. Above the sticks a few screw in steps. No stand in the tree instead they had some sort of seat fashioned out of a rope web (arrow pointing to it). I'm guessing they either stood on a limb to shoot or shot sitting down.
> 
> This one definitely left me scratching my head
> 
> ...


Looks like a "sticky" situation in that pine tree if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

Here is a few I found on the mountain while scouting. A few rifle hunters from years ago, and one ground blind made completely out of rocks.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

I hunted out of many which looked very similar to many of these. The low stands remind you you don't have to be 30' up to kill a deer...


----------



## diggerak (Apr 25, 2018)

Here is one from years ago









Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

I love finding the old ones, especially the homemade gems!

The first picture is a stand that’s right on the edge of about a 50’ cliff.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

escout402 said:


> I love finding the old ones, especially the homemade gems!
> 
> The first picture is a stand that’s right on the edge of about a 50’ cliff.
> 
> ...


LOL they didn't want to HUMP the 38lb TreeLounge out of the woods.... I used to lock mine up with a chain. Then I realized no one wanted to carry it out..... Hahahaha


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

ShootingABN! said:


> LOL they didn't want to HUMP the 38lb TreeLounge out of the woods.... I used to lock mine up with a chain. Then I realized no one wanted to carry it out..... Hahahaha


Haha, I bet you probably hit the nail on the head! Do you want it back? LMAO!


----------



## diggerak (Apr 25, 2018)

escout402 said:


> Haha, I bet you probably hit the nail on the head! Do you want it back? LMAO!


Around here meth heads would have a hey day with that. Had a buddy they stole a two man ladder stand from. They were accessing his property off public. It was a mile one way from their car to 5he stand they were gonna steal.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jun 2, 2015)

Two stands from Florida.


----------



## mudcat81 (Sep 28, 2016)

Some great pictures guys. Thank you for sharing. I never thought to take pictures of any of the abandoned stands I came across. I have see some very sketchy ones as well. My favorite one was actually one that I ended up using. I found a great pinch point on a large track of woods but there wasn't a good hardwood tree for my climber. I was eying this soft pine and thinking how it would be perfect for a hang on. All of a sudden I caught something shiny in it. Climbed up to find an old metal platform chained to the tree. The tree had grown into the chain and platform. trimmed some limbs and had one of the best spots ever. Only down side was I had to stand the whole time but I was could get away with a ton of movement. Never got busted while hunting that spot.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

Cool. I like finding old stands too


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Came across this one this morning.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ehan69 (Feb 20, 2016)

Recent find:


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

This doesn't look to safe either


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## jpinkerton (Sep 24, 2017)

Found this on some neighboring property of the in-laws in Alabama. Appears to be an old steel ladder welded to garage door tracks. Down south ingenuity right there!


----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

25ft-up said:


> View attachment 7020849
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this guy who climbed up that tree using those little scrap board pieces could be the next american ninja on the tv show:shade:


----------



## youjosh (Nov 13, 2012)

Found this one abandoned on some public ground in Indiana. Looked to have been there for a year. I’m guessing someone had a bad day in the climber and decided they didn’t want it anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

.


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

Had to look twice when I saw this one in December.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novotz (Jan 2, 2019)

Those old spots are the best. Deer patterns don’t change that much over time. 




bbahunter said:


> Had to look twice when I saw this one in December.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Novotz (Jan 2, 2019)

Either that or they smoked a monster and forgot it after the drag out! 




youjosh said:


> Found this one abandoned on some public ground in Indiana. Looked to have been there for a year. I’m guessing someone had a bad day in the climber and decided they didn’t want it anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Success17 (Dec 17, 2019)

I have an old climber that looks about like that that I left in the woods after the last time I used it


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)




----------



## ehan69 (Feb 20, 2016)

Frog gigger, Nice find!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

I wish I could stumble across sheds as easy as abandoned stands.


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

I need to start taking photos of all the stands I come across on public land. Found a box blind about a mile back one day, and a lean to that had about 4” of tree bark grown over the base of the seat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10bear (Dec 1, 2015)

frog gigger said:


> I wish I could stumble across sheds as easy as abandoned stands.


You need to look down, not up! 

Sounds simple but it really is hard to walk around the woods staring down.


----------



## eden (Aug 28, 2016)

brings back some memories! cool thread


----------



## alancac98 (Jan 22, 2012)

I just spent the last 4 hours walking the woods. There was a place deeper in from where my grand-son and I sat I wanted to check out. Saw old wooden stands, well pieces of them anyway. Had I known about this thread, I would have taken pictures. Next time I'm out, if I'm in the area, I'll snap a couple pics. Cool Thread! Lots of history in those stands!


----------



## endo2075 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)




----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Spring turkey season is right around the corner. I'm sure I'll see stands again. Gotta remember to take a pic of the stands.


----------



## willphish4food (Nov 3, 2007)

Most memorable... I was 10 years old. My dad and hunting buddy were scouting and hanging stands. While they were building a stand in a Tamarack, I spotted another nearby. As I started to climb, dad yelled at me not too, it was too rough. Ignoring him, I continued to climb. A 2x4 tread broke off under my foot, too rotted for my 70 lb weight. I kept climbing, stepping on the edges of the boards. Finally, I started to crawl out on the stand. Next thing I remember, I was laying on my back, watching pieces of rotted stand raining onto my prone body. And dad nearly falling out of his tree, laughing at me!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

The best way to keep a Loggy Bayou from falling, hang it as a hang on, with a limb under it as insurance. 
This one had the tree growing around it at the seat.


----------



## theadmiral518 (Jun 10, 2014)

Here’s a couple I know haven’t been used in 20 or so years.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Found this one Sunday while shed hunting










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Beavsteve (Oct 7, 2017)

Not really a tree stand but someone thought they had an advantage.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Beavsteve said:


> Not really a tree stand but someone thought they had an advantage.


Haha, that’s interesting to say the least.


----------



## Gafn2na (Mar 4, 2020)

looking at purchasing some property with a ton of old stands like this. ill have to take some pics next time i walk and contribute


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Found a couple on some WIHA ground last week while shed hunting. 

Makes you wonder which was there first, the stand or the sign











This one is all rotted out, the pull up rope is still dangling with vines wrapped around it just to the left of the stand


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Locking fold up floor.
Still no sheds, just stands lol.


----------



## String Bender (Feb 1, 2020)

There is a ridge where I hunt late in Washington that we named "tree stand ridge" because of all the old home made tree stands on it. They have old plywood bottoms with wire tying them around the tree and steps nailed to the tree and are in giant pine trees. I always imagine some guy up there with 2 foot of snow on the ground and he has a recurve waiting for a buck to walk by. The wind always blows there also. Just kind of a neat place to explore.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Wbeckman (Mar 24, 2020)

Found this one last year.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanshaw1 (Aug 22, 2006)

I know what you're talking about! I actually really like finding the old all steel powder coated stands with the chain attachment. When the chain is grown into the tree and the seat is completely rotted away you know no-one is hunting it anymore. I like to cut those down and refurb them, and sometimes put them right back in the same tree! Killed my biggest buck ever doing that. I usually find that a really old stand has awesome placement in the woods.


----------



## NebrHunter (Feb 6, 2018)

Some really neat pictures


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

jhanshaw1 said:


> I know what you're talking about! I actually really like finding the old all steel powder coated stands with the chain attachment. When the chain is grown into the tree and the seat is completely rotted away you know no-one is hunting it anymore. I like to cut those down and refurb them, and sometimes put them right back in the same tree! Killed my biggest buck ever doing that. I usually find that a really old stand has awesome placement in the woods.


There's something to be said about finding these old abandoned stands out in the woods. When I usually find them a long way off the road you have to think there must be a good reason that someone dragged 2x4's and everything to make it back into the woods.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

found this one last week on the blueridge parkway in NC.


----------



## joepaskoski (Jul 6, 2020)

I enjoy the simplicity found in some old stands I've found.......and wondered what stories they held.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

So good to see this thread still alive!


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Was scouting a couple weeks ago and found these. Kinda surprising how far back some of these guys dragged lumber


----------



## mbruns (Nov 27, 2018)

I couldn't find this thread when I came across this stand two months ago. It was way back in the corner of public but had a private trail only 40 yards away. There was also a bunch of plastic panels on the ground around the base of the tree; I'm assuming the plastic was used as roofing in the stand's heyday. 
The location of it amused me because when I online scouted this piece, I marked exact spot as a good rut stand location.


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

this was on a piece of public my brother and I hunted a long time ago. was looking thru some pics when I finally came across it, and yes, this is exactly as we found it. whether anyone actually used it or put it up as a lark, I dont know, but it was a sight to see and funny as well.😀

alway thought of this pic, and wanted to post it, but it had been buried away and I could never find it.


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

Shot one of my biggest bow bucks on a piece of public land near an old wooden stand.

Not as old, but friday evening i found a nice oak bottom to hunt. I spot a tree that seemed the be in the perfect location. It had a smaller tree running up beside it. When i almost finish my ascend, i look at the smaller tree and it had a hook on it! I thought it was cool. I get sit down and 5 minutes later a small 4 point comes strolling by. About an hour and a half later i shot one of my biggest does.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

I scout a lot of new public land now that I have retired, and I know I’ve found good hunting spots when I come across lots of these old stands.

*







*


----------



## boweyspoint (Sep 30, 2020)

Some cool pics here - thanks for sharing guys.


----------



## Hoyt77 (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Hoyt77 (Mar 5, 2007)

Not really sure how they got into this one with the the post under the seat


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

I might try this one out beginning of next archery season.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Found this one while out scouting yesterday. Not sure how long it's been out there but the strap on the top that went around the tree was completely rotted off


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Couple from the northern panhandle of WV. ...


----------



## ForestPhantom (Aug 22, 2007)

Any time I have came across an old permanent stand whether still up or rotted and down, it has always yielded encounters if I set up close by. I love finding them. Cool thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darrinholst (Dec 23, 2020)

Shot 3 deer out of this one. I was just back by it a couple days ago. Unfortunately haven’t kept up maintenance since about 1999.


----------



## muzzleblast525 (Jan 16, 2005)

Found this one in Missouri a couple of years ago while turkey hunting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

ruffjason said:


> I might try this one out beginning of next archery season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one can keep you busy reading the carvings.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Found this one this morning. Kinda hard to tell how long it's been there. It's out in a clear cut that was cut probably 8 years ago. Either they left the tree when they were cutting or it was put up shortly after. Clearly hasn't been hunted in at least a few years as everything is grown up around it that you don't really have any shooting. Tree looks mostly dead and bark is falling off it. Other one is just a random chair I found that I'm assuming used to be part of a ground blind


----------



## darrinholst (Dec 23, 2020)

Used to be connected to the other tree 20 years ago.


----------



## wdarby (Jul 15, 2016)

A few of these on a piece of public in the suburbs nearby.









I wish I was a headlight on a north-bound train


----------



## ehan69 (Feb 20, 2016)

If this is one, it's reaaaaalllly old? Like WWII-ish.


----------



## ehan69 (Feb 20, 2016)

Here is a well to go with it. They were like 25 meters apart.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Found this gem out scouting today. Not sure what exactly he had going on here, but it definitely looks like a lot









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilotman25 (Mar 14, 2019)

I was always told if you found an old wooden stand back deep in the pines here in NJ to spend some time there. Usually turned out to be a very good area.


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

Pilotman25 said:


> I was always told if you found an old wooden stand back deep in the pines here in NJ to spend some time there. Usually turned out to be a very good area.


couldn't agree more! If they were built with some quality at some time its a place I will hunt. Especially if they are not easy to get to.


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

ehan69 said:


> Here is a well to go with it. They were like 25 meters apart.
> View attachment 7334187
> View attachment 7334190


Good thing you found them. Could be ugly to stumble across them in the dark!


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Pilotman25 said:


> I was always told if you found an old wooden stand back deep in the pines here in NJ to spend some time there. Usually turned out to be a very good area.



Usually a good idea


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

Found one this last season while looking for action. Something about an old stand from years gone by. You start to reminisce about the hunt that you were never even a part of,wondering what it was like,successful or not etc? Just a calming reminder of why we do this.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## DHinNH (Feb 24, 2003)

Great thread..love it! This has gotta be related, I would think...so has anyone ever seen and/or got an answer for these notches in the tree? Only on one side...Thinking maybe someone put boards in the notches to climb?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Seen something like that in logging contests. Make a notch then stick a plank in it to stand on.


----------



## DHinNH (Feb 24, 2003)

25ft-up said:


> Seen something like that in logging contests. Make a notch then stick a plank in it to stand on.


I thought the same, as it was on the edge of an old clearcut...maybe an extended, competitive lunchtime?


----------



## kevinpse (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah thats from a feller buncher. I used to do the same thing when I was bored and to make people think

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DHinNH (Feb 24, 2003)

kevinpse said:


> Yeah thats from a feller buncher. I used to do the same thing when I was bored and to make people think
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Mystery solved...thx kevinpse! Of course, I may hang onto my story and keep the guys lookin for a hunter carrying a couple of boards!


----------



## rugger2 (Jul 25, 2018)

This is one I found on a property I started hunting 3 years ago. It's about 50' tall and I have no idea how whoever built this got the materials back there and hung. It's in the middle of nowhere and there's no easy way to drive back. I call it the sky fort.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Tree grew into this one...


----------



## saw man (May 22, 2008)

Whoever built that old ladder stand in NH even mortised the rungs in.


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

Bringing this one back from history. 

I've found four derelict hang on stands on the public land I hunt, all have been there for a number of years. State law requires removal by 15 Feb. Have thoughts of taking them down after the deadline if they are still there. Going to reach out to the DNR on the topic as well. The straps are shot on all of them and will likely injure anyone who tries to use one. Makes one wonder why they were just left there in the first place.


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

Here is a fiberglass grate held by some straps right off the main hiking trail. A lot of faith in some motorcycle straps.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Found some more this year






























Somebody refurbished this one and was hunting it


----------



## lowg08 (Jan 15, 2016)

A couple from this year


----------



## kevinpse (Dec 22, 2013)

Some death traps for sure I love them. Reminds me of how I started with stuff like that when I was a kid 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

All copper and still strong. There are several on the property I’d like to put new seats in. 
Or weave rope back and forth for a seat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Here’s an old handmade one probably around 30 yrs old. It was in an old willow tree that fell down.


----------



## TRUTH (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## TRUTH (Jan 3, 2003)

I see I'm not the only one intrigued by old stands. I wish I could see come of my old ones.


----------



## ehan69 (Feb 20, 2016)

On private, as seen from the public.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

If I remember, next deer season, I'll post a bunch of abandoned tree stand pics. I can think of at least 5, off the top of my head, on the public land where I hunt. I can sympathize, to some degree, with why some were abandoned, because they had to be a crazy amount of trouble to get in there. So far, I've never found any human bones underneath them...so that's a good thing!🤣


----------



## se7en39 (Nov 24, 2012)

The ladder is what gets me! Yikes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

That hunter wasn't worried about someone being in his stand when he got there^


----------



## se7en39 (Nov 24, 2012)

25ft-up said:


> That hunter wasn't worried about someone being in his stand when he got there^


No doubt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Found this one this afternoon. At first it didn't look that old but the cable for the platform is grown into the tree


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

From a WV hunter,,,shared...


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

This abandoned stand had a special spot for me. Both my older brother and myself hunted from this stand our first few years. So I know for a fact that it's been in that tree for at least 30 years









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## grassypond (Aug 1, 2011)

Found one on some Arkansas public land a few years back. Guy had a good spot picked out. Lots of sign in that area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Commenting cuz I want to see this stuff.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

2 gems I found today out scouting and hanging cameras. Love finding these. Usually look around and think ok there has to be a reason that someone would carry wood all the way out here to build a stand
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Huuman (Jul 10, 2020)

Thing was at least 25-30 feet high, and that tree has been dead for a LONG time.


----------



## irishiup (Dec 19, 2010)

se7en39 said:


> The ladder is what gets me! Yikes


That ladder!!! The whole setup gives me anxiety just looking at it.


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

Huuman said:


> Thing was at least 25-30 feet high, and that tree has been dead for a LONG time.
> 
> View attachment 7660067
> 
> View attachment 7660066


I’m sure that hunter drinks death wish coffee too. Sure looks like a good spot, I’m sure the tree will hold up just fine.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Came across another one this am scouting









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TSgoatman (Apr 17, 2018)

Found this one while out a few weeks ago. Lookes like the person used a few roles of tie wire to put it together. A few more roles and it's ready to go again!









Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Came across this one out scouting this morning









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

This guy had it figured out. Deer still use the dried up creek bed next to it as a heavy travel route. Especially when the chestnuts and beach nuts are dropping


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

Onza said:


> Bringing this one back from history.
> 
> I've found four derelict hang on stands on the public land I hunt, all have been there for a number of years. State law requires removal by 15 Feb. Have thoughts of taking them down after the deadline if they are still there. Going to reach out to the DNR on the topic as well. The straps are shot on all of them and will likely injure anyone who tries to use one. Makes one wonder why they were just left there in the first place.


Sent GPS locations to the DNR last spring, the rep said they would be removed. Guess not, all were still in place in early August in the parcel that I hunt.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

Some of those look like mine from days gone bye. I'm sure there are several that I built from wood that are still discernable, although far from safe after 40 years. Properties that have changed hands and I no longer have access to. I do have remnants of a couple on my place. Here is one of the steps left to an old fav.


----------



## Double_D_ (Feb 21, 2021)

One piece of land I hunt is about 75 acres bordered by national park. Over the past 20 years I've learned more each year about how the local deer use and travel through it.
This past year I started using cell cameras, which cut the learning curve tremendously.
Turns out, starting in late October, the big bucks start coming out of the park on a trail (if you can even call it that, can't see it when thel eaves are dry and barely when wet) onto private 30 yds down wind of an old rotten 2x4 barely hanging on a tree.

Someone many decades ago figured that out without any help from cameras!


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

Seen a few like this


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

DaveHawk said:


> Seen a few like this


Just slap a couple stabilizer straps on it, good as new!


----------



## Boarbon (May 16, 2012)

DaveHawk said:


> Seen a few like this



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Came across this guy yesterday. Good thing he's got it chained to that tree!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------

